# Coilovers



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

So im looking to lower my 2005 Jetta GLI. I am kinda torn if i even want to lower it or not. I live in wisconsin and I obviously dont want my VW to be a snow plow in winter. I have been looking around a bit at coilovers and im just wondering if when the coilovers are adjusted to their maximum height, will they be lower, equal, or higher than just my stock suspension....so then in winter i can raise my car up, and in summer slam it...any other suggestions would be awesome. thanks.


----------



## crewcab63 (Apr 29, 2002)

Dan, 

I would check H&R's website for your year. I think out of the box coilovers will be lower than stock. But to make sure I would give H&R a call.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't think that coils exist that will be able to sit higher than stock spun all the way up and 'slammed' all the way down - to have such a range, wouldn't the strut tube need to be incredibly long?


----------



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

crewcab63 said:


> Dan,
> 
> I would check H&R's website for your year. I think out of the box coilovers will be lower than stock. But to make sure I would give H&R a call.


well i thought that GLI's are lower by about an inch from just a normal 1.8t or jetta. so if i would get coilovers for a 1.8t, that say they dropped the car an inch, wouldnt it be equal to my car now? sorry sounds like dumb questions but im just starting to get into this stuff ha


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

This thread probably belongs in the mk4 forum...but here is my thoughts working with older generation cars...

Most coilovers don't lower the car a very much at all when they are raised up. Almost every coilover i have ever used can get the car within about an inch or so of stock height, and as you can imagine that is pretty tall in some cases 

I would HIGHLY recommend looking at ST coilovers, they are re-badge KW V1's at a much lower price tag, but with the exact same performance. They truely are a perfect setup for our cars. Also I'm a dealer so if you are interested...


----------



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> This thread probably belongs in the mk4 forum...but here is my thoughts working with older generation cars...
> 
> Most coilovers don't lower the car a very much at all when they are raised up. Almost every coilover i have ever used can get the car within about an inch or so of stock height, and as you can imagine that is pretty tall in some cases
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend looking at ST coilovers, they are re-badge KW V1's at a much lower price tag, but with the exact same performance. They truely are a perfect setup for our cars. Also I'm a dealer so if you are interested...


Sorry for misplacing my post, like i said i am new to this ha. But thank you, this is some real good info, and i will definately be sure to take a look at those ST coilovers.


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

crewcab63 said:


> Dan,
> 
> I would check H&R's website for your year. I think out of the box coilovers will be lower than stock. But to make sure I would give H&R a call.


 :thumbup: 
H&R is high quality and also high price suspension. They have all different kinds of coilovers. I'm sure you'll find whatever you're looking for.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I don't think that coils exist that will be able to sit higher than stock spun all the way up and 'slammed' all the way down - to have such a range, wouldn't the strut tube need to be incredibly long?


You can achieve this with a Ground Control over Bilstien "HD" set up. The HDs will give you the longer strut tube. The "Slam" you can get out of it is obviously in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

You cannot lower the car very much using bilstein HD's. 2" under stock is almost max. They have internal bump stops and ride horribly at anything lower than that. If you are looking for a drop you will want to use the bilstein SPORTS :beer: and even those don't like to be scenster slammed


----------

